# Your experience with dual flame (soft and torch) lighters



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Im looking to buy a lighter with both a soft flame and a torch flame. My 1st choice was the evertorch but these don't appear to be sold anymore (haven't heard back from the 2 vendors I contacted) outside of the black/gild model for sale on Amazon. If anyone knows where I can buy the other models, please let me know.

If the evertorch is not available, the other 3 options I found are the Lotus L25, Jobon dual flame (with cigar punch) and the Vector Armor. Does anyone have experience with any of these 3 lighters and would you recommend them? I've seen all the available YouTube vids on these lighters but I'm hoping to get input from someone who has used any of them for an extended period or please suggest a lighter that i dont have listed. Thanks!

Edit: unfortunately my low post count doesn't allow me to post pics of these lighters but share your Thougts if you have experience with any of the above.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Images to help your question.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have 2 evertourch's and LOVE them.
A member on the board sells them.....A quick search may help jog my memory.
It did take a few weeks to finalize my purchase.....


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I started with a dual flame torch and quickly realized it sucked down the butane. I switch to a blazer torch(single torch) and have loved it ever since. A tank lasts a long time and it lights anything. With that being said I have always and still want a double corona lighter.

http://www.blazerproducts.com/lighters/details.php?prodId=33

I have the clear and love being able to see the level.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

On a side note
I will never buy another lighter that doesn't have fuel window.
My Ronson is always ready for back-up


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Tashaz said:


>


I have this lotus, and have used it for years. It's a great lighter if you're contemplating, though mine is black.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all for the input (and posting pics). 

I contacted the evertorch seller (who is/was a member here) through his site email last week and didn't get a response.

I had a blazer before (and have something similar which fills that void), but I really am leaning towards soft flames these days but would love to have a lighter that can do both well.

The other component is that the lighters I listed all look good enough to take outside the house...I do most my smoking in my garage so my beat up and/or tool looking lighters are right at home, but most of 'em I wouldn't take out on the town.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's a link to what you're after. Nifty vid further down the screen.

Fifteen bucks shipped.

Here's another and it's actually in stock. There appears to be a learning curve to this one. Eight bucks out the door. Same vendor.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I own this one. I've never used the torch side of it. I just use the soft flame for my pipes or matches. It works great, though. :2

http://www.buylighters.com/Eternity-Dual-Flame-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_1073.html


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks guys.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have owned both this one:



36Bones said:


> http://www.buylighters.com/Eternity-Dual-Flame-Lighter-and-Punch-Cutter_p_1073.html


And this one:



Herf N Turf said:


> Here's another


Both broke within a few months of ownership, unfortunately.

I really liked both of them, as far as functionality, handfeel, etc. They're both cheap enough IMO that they're worth trying out despite my bad luck with them.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I have 2 Chinese Jobon dual flame lighters. Both are the same model. I ordered one off ebay, I thought it was buggy and contacted the seller and he sent another one no questions asked. They both have the same issues. The torch works, for the most part, really well. The soft flame though can take ten or more tries to get it started. Once the fuel gets low both flames just grow and grow. It is a shame because the lighter looks nice, is heavy, and feels well built but it is just not reliable. I like the style, great for pipes and cigars. I plan on getting one of the Eternity lighters from buylighter since it is the same style.  I would not recommend Jobon.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

I am really eyeballing the Vector KGM Colt Soft Flame Butane Pipe Lighter.My old lounge always had a couple out for customers to use and most pipers there always used that lighter over any other lighter/matches.


----------

